# Wer hat schon mal ein sogenanntes ABO von Bundo Webadvertising UG versucht zu kündigen?



## Hilferuf (4 Juli 2013)

Guten Abend, 

nun hat mich auch die Abofalle erwischt. Wie es scheint gnadenlos. 

Bin bei Debitel und habe auf meiner neuesten Mobil - Rechnung gleich


*3x Abo-Infodienste 20,9700 € entdeckt von der Fa. Bundo Webadvertising UG*
*Joachimstr.14, 10119 Berlin: [email protected] Tel: 0800 480 580 0987*

gefunden. Die natürlich auch gleich abgebucht wurde!

Hoffe, dass meine Anfrage auf dieser Seite richtig ist - wenn nicht bitte ich um Verzeihung. Bitte verweisen Sie mich dann doch auf die richtige Forenseite. 

Natürlich habe ich mit meinem Mobiltelefon keine Abos von dieser Fa. abgeschlossen. 

Und selbstredend habe ich gleich Debitel informiert. Und die Drittanbietersperre angemeldet.

Nur, so sagte man mir - bereits bestehende Abo´s werden auch zukünftig weiter abgebucht.
Ich solle dies kündigen bei Bundo (etwas was ich ja gar nicht abgeschlossen habe)

Nun natürlich macht es einem Bundo nicht leicht - und auf o.g. Nummer möchte man die 1 drücken/aktivieren - falls man Dienste oder Abo´s kündigen möchte - nur die 1 reagiert natürlich nicht. Da kann man die 1 drücken bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag.

Wer hat hier schon einmal mit der Fa. Bundo zu tun gehabt und wie komme ich aus diesem ABO wieder raus?

Hat vielleicht jemand noch eine andere Nummer?

Bedanke mich schon mal vorab.


----------



## Hippo (4 Juli 2013)

Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter 

Handyabo Kündigen - Kontaktadressen 

Widerspruch an Provider bei Abzocke mit Handy-Abo - nicht bestellt 

Und Tante Google ist Dein Freund ...
http://www.bundo-webadvertising.com/


----------



## klaus2013 (25 August 2013)

hallo, bin auch in so einer abofalle von bundo
hab die hotline gewählt. beim ersten versuch hat´s nicht geklappt. rufnummer von mir eingegeben und dann wurden zahlen doppelt erwähnt
beim zweiten anruf verlief alles korrekt. bin mal auf die nächste abrechnung gespannt


----------



## dvill (25 August 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Widerspruch an Provider bei Abzocke mit Handy-Abo - nicht bestellt


Das beschreibt den Weg, der zum Ziel führt. Sonst braucht man VIEL Geduld:

http://www.congstar-forum.de/kunden...swerbung/28447-olega-ue-abo-falle/#post200230


> Ich habe mittlerweile 15 mails an Olega + einem Einschreiben gegen Rückschein gesandt. 15 x erhielt ich die gleiche Antwort wie sie oben 1:1 aufgeführt ist. Nach meiner 16. Mail bekam ich heute folgendes mitgeteilt. -personenbezuogene Daten sind entfernt.:
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr H.........
> 
> Wir teilen Ihnen mit, dass Sie eine Gutschrift von uns auf eine Ihrer nächsten Telefonrechnungen erhalten.


----------



## dvill (25 August 2013)

Wie kann diese Firma die Rechnungen von Telefonkunden belasten?

http://dejure.org/gesetze/TKG/6.html


> § 6
> Meldepflicht
> 
> (1) Wer gewerblich öffentliche Telekommunikationsnetze betreibt oder gewerblich öffentlich zugängliche Telekommunikationsdienste erbringt, muss die Aufnahme, Änderung und Beendigung seiner Tätigkeit sowie Änderungen seiner Firma bei der Bundesnetzagentur unverzüglich melden. Die Erklärung bedarf der Schriftform.


http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/Sha...steanbieterPDF.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=8


> Telekommunikationsdiensteanbieter
> - nach § 6 TKG-2004 (Betreiben öffentlicher Telekommunikationsnetze oder gewerbliches Erbringen von Telekommunikationsdiensten für die Öffentlichkeit) bzw.
> - nach § 4 TKG-1996 (Erbringen von Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen)
> Stand: 17.07.2013


Von Bundo keine Spur.


----------



## Shanghai (13 August 2014)

Bin auch in die Bundo ABO Falle getappt.

Habe dann die "Service" Nummer angerufen 0800 480 580 0987.

Unfreundlicher Herr mit ausländischem Akzent. 
Verwies mich auf http://www.mobile-info.cc. und dass ich dort kündigen könnte.
Konnte mir nach angabe meiner Mobil-Nr. das vermeintliche ABO-Abschluss-Datum, Uhrzeit und mein Mobiltel. Fabrikat und Modell nennen  

Auf http://www.mobile-info.cc. stellte ich dann fest, dass 4,99 pro Woche !!!!! anfallen. Habe das dann da gekündigt. Bin jetzt gespannt, wie die nächste Rechnung aussieht. 

Unabhängig davon werde ich versuchen über t-mobile das abgebuchte Geld zurück zu bekommen.
4 x 4,99 mit der letzten Monatsrechnung und lt. Kostenkontrolle 1x 4,99 im laufenden Monat, gehe davon aus, dass die 2. Woche noch zusätzlich anfällt.

Hoffe natürlich, dass damit zumindest keine weiteren Kosten auflaufen/abgebucht werden !


----------



## Reducal (13 August 2014)

Shanghai schrieb:


> Verwies mich auf http://www.mobile-info.cc.


Und wieder einmal mehr ein Dienst von/über die österreichische DIMOCO:



> DIMOCO Europe GmbH
> Campus 21. Businesspark Wien Süd,
> Europaring F15/302
> A-2345 Brunn am Gebirge



Dazu fällt mir das ein:





dvill schrieb:


> Ein Taschendieb vertritt die Rechtsmeinung, dass er sich erbeutete Geldbörsen "verdient" hat. Trotzdem muss niemand seine Geldbörse freiwillig abliefern.


Dazu gibts dann das: Handy: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter


----------



## dvill (13 August 2014)

Überraschende Griffe in die eigene Geldbörse über Telekommunikationstechniken können auch höhere Beträge abgreifen:

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/abo-von-von-dimoco-germany


> Ihr Service Content Abo (max. 6.99 € die Woche) von DIMOCO Germany GmbH wurde eingerichtet.



Das Thema findet sich vielfach in diesem Forum, speziell z.B.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/dimoco-abo.36269/

und auch bei Sat1 z.B.

http://forum.sat1.de/showthread.php?17221-Unberechtigte-Forderung-der-DIMOCO-GmbH

Wenn man nichts bestellt hat, beschreibt das hier einen Weg, kein Geld zu verlieren (leider mühselig)

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Widerspruch_an_Provider_bei_Abzocke_mit_Handy-Abo_-_nicht_bestellt

Wichtig ist jedenfalls, den Zugriff Dritter auf die Telefonkasse zu sperren:

http://www.computerbetrug.de/drittanbietersperre-schutz-gegen-teure-abos-im-handy


----------



## dvill (13 August 2014)

Ganz schön zu diesem Thema:

http://www.kanzlei-hollweck.de/ratgeber/drittanbieter/


> Darf mein Mobilfunkanbieter fremde Unternehmen auf meiner Handyrechnung abrechnen?
> 
> Betrachtet man diese Frage in rechtlicher Hinsicht ganz streng, so ist dies eigentlich nicht erlaubt. Sie schließen mit Ihrem Mobilfunkanbieter einen Vertrag ab, der aus zwei Seiten besteht, Sie und der Anbieter. Im Rahmen dieses zweiseitigen Vertragsverhältnisses hat jede Seite nur die Rechte und Pflichten, die unmittelbar aus dem abgeschlossenen Hauptvertrag hervorgehen. Das heißt, Ihr Mobilfunkanbieter darf Ihnen lediglich die selbst erbrachten Leistungen (Grundgebühr, Telefonate, SMS, MMS, Internetnutzung etc.) auf die Rechnung setzen. Und Sie stehen in der Pflicht, nur diese Leistungen bezahlen zu müssen. Der Anbieter darf keine Leistungen von anderen Unternehmen auf die Rechnung setzen.
> 
> ...


Motto: Je kleiner das Gedruckte, desto größer das Geschäft.


----------



## AboOpfer (30 Januar 2015)

Ich habe leider auch dieses Problem.
Habe vor 4 Wochen die erste SMS von der Nummer 60660 bekommen in der steht das zur Zeit 4,99 € an Kosten anfallen. Ich dachte erstmal an nichts böses und dachte mir das wird schon ein Spam sein da ich prinzipiell keine Käufe oder Abos über mein Handy abschließe.
Nun kam gestern nach 4 Wochen eine erneute SMS, es seien nun 24,95 € von mir verbraucht worden.

Darauf hin, hab ich mal die 60660 Nummer gegoogelt und bin auf euch alle hier aufmerksam geworden.
Anscheinend haben sehr sehr viele Leute mit diesem ominösen Unternehmen Probleme.
Ich habe mit der Telekom telefoniert, die mir bestätigt haben das bereits Geld von meinem Konto abgebucht wurde. 
Habe dann mit der "Hotline" von Bundo Webadvertising UG gesprochen, ein Mann mit starkem Akzent sagte mir dann super unfreundlich das ich angeblich wohl irgendwelche gay pornos heruntergeladen hätte. Als ich ihn nach seinem Namen fragte sagte er heiße "Meier", auch das bezweifle ich stark! 
Der also sehr unfreundliche "Herr Meier" verwies mich auf die Emailadresse an die ich mich wenden solle. Hab ich dann natürlich auch gemacht dort wurde mir bestätigt das ich angeblich wohl diese pornos gesehen und geladen hätte und eine Rückzahlung nicht möglich sei und generell auch ein Rechtsstreit aussichtslos sei.

Ich habe nun den Verbraucherschutz informiert, eine Anzeige bei der Polizei gestellt und mein Anwalt eingeschaltet. Ich denke das dieses Unternehmen damit spekuliert das es Leuten peinlich sei Pornos zu gucken und allein deswegen schon viele Leute von einer Klage absehen, außerdem wurde mir sogar noch von der Hotline gesagt es sei ja auch unsinnig für so einen kleinen Betrag einen Anwalt einzuschalten ^^

Also ich rate allen dazu, nicht bloß das Abo zu kündigen sondern anzeigen und Anwalt einschalten.
Empört euch!! Sowas darf nicht sein und nicht passieren, jeder der durch diese Firma mit so etwas belästigt wird sollte auch seine Mitmenschen vor so etwas schützen !

Gibt es hier eventuell Leute denen ihr Geld zurück erstattet wurde??
Oder sonst in irgendeiner Weise Erfolg mit Klagen und Anzeigen hatte?


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2015)

AboOpfer schrieb:


> ein Mann mit starkem Akzent


Woher glaubst du?



AboOpfer schrieb:


> Gibt es hier eventuell Leute denen ihr Geld zurück erstattet wurde?


Hast du Pre- oder Postpaid? Bei  letzterem ist es zwar nicht einfach aber auch nicht unmöglich, aus der Kostenfalle über den Provider raus zu kommen.



AboOpfer schrieb:


> Oder sonst in irgendeiner Weise Erfolg mit Klagen und Anzeigen hatte?


Klagen, gegen wen? Man kanns ja mal in Hannover versuchen:





> AG Hamburg, HRB 134115 Bundo Webadvertising UG


Geschäftsanschrift: Podbielskistraße 333, 30659 Hannover 
Anzeige? Sinnlos!

Ob derr 70jährige Geschäftsführer überhaupt weiß, wofür sein Name im Handelsregister steht?


----------

